# 175 for a mosquito



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Know a guy who wants to sell me his mosquito for 175 it has threaded barrel and fake suppressor been wanting a 22 pistol and I love sig but he has had a lot feeding problems even with the cci and have heard a lot of complaints about them. I'm not sure how well he keeps up on his firearms. just wondering if 175 is a good price and if anyone that has one is happy with theirs or should I wait and buy a mark iii


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

that sounds like a good price, about half what i paid for mine new, and 2/3 of the best price on Gun Broker.

i love my little mosquito, it is fun to shoot! it is not a target pistol as the Mark III. 

i used minimags, until i started getting reasonable feed with the bulk ammo. i still have a few FTF or FTE even a few no fires, with the bulk ammo. but hey, the target is not shooting back! So as i justify this, i get practice clearing the gun, rack another round and fire again!


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

haha ya thats what i was thinking cause at first i was stuck on the reliability. Then stopped and relised i was talking about a 22lr pistol not really gonna be my go to defensive choice thanks for the reply


----------

